# Need help with computer virtual routers



## burglol (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey, sorry if this is the wrong place to post wasnt too sure where it should go. I need a virtual router/advice on how to route a 2.4ghz frequency to my ps4 so im able to play online. I tried going to device manager and changing it from long and short to long only and do it that way but it only seemed to work for a short amount of time before going back to 5ghz according the the current virtual router im using (connectify me). I live at a uni campus so i cannot adjust the router setting of that and my ps4 not having a 5ghz chip means i am unable to connect to the internet that way. So if anyone knows the best way around id appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used it. Have you contacted their support? 

> Connectify Hotspot Knowledge Base


----------

